# On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes



## Johanne

Bonjour!

Sur un post anglais, il y a tout un débat au sujet de *jamais* utilisé avec *que*. Si je dis : On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes. Que comprenez-vous? Moi, je comprends qu'on devrait seulement pêcher entre hommes, le *que* transformant le sens de *jamais*. D'autres disent : On ne devrait jamais pêcher seulement entre hommes.

Qu'en pensez-vous?

Johanne


----------



## Calamitintin

Je pense que "On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes" et "On ne devrait jamais pêcher seulement entre hommes" ont deux sens opposes. La premiere phrase signifie que la presence d'une femme lors d'une partie de peche serait malvenue, je suis d'accord avec toi ; la seconde signifie qu'une femme est indispensable lors d'une partie de peche.
*Bilan* : n'allez pas a la peche, tout sera plus simple et les poissons seront contents 

_Desolee pour le manque d'accents, ils n'existent pas sur mon ordinateur..._


----------



## Johanne

Je viens de trouver un exemple que donne le Petit Robert. 
_Il n'a jamais fait que s'amuser_ = il s'est toujours amusé


----------



## Chèvredansante

Ouin je suis d'accord avec Calamitintin.


----------



## Kelly B

Le fil dont on parle: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=224073


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Brrrr... j'en frémis encore ! Heureusement, les accents circonflêxes sont bien lisibles à l'écran.

Nous avons échappé à :"On ne devrait jamais *pécher *qu'entre hommes" et aussi à : "On ne devrait jamais *pécher *seulement entre hommes", ce qui ne vaut guère mieux !!

Merci de m'avoir offert cette minute de bonne humeur matinale !

Bien amicalement.


----------



## anangelaway

Moity Jean said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Brrrr... j'en frémis encore ! Heureusement, les accents circonflêxes sont bien lisibles à l'écran.
> 
> Nous avons échappé à :"On ne devrait jamais *pécher *qu'entre hommes" et aussi à : "On ne devrait jamais *pécher *seulement entre hommes", ce qui ne vaut guère mieux !!
> 
> Merci de m'avoir offert cette minute de bonne humeur matinale !
> 
> Bien amicalement.


Bonjour et bon anniversaire en retard, d'un jour... 
Et donc que pensez-vous de la question de Johanne ?


----------



## Moity Jean

Re-bonjour,

Johanne pose la question et donne tout de suite la bonne réponse, mais avec un argument douteux : à mon humble avis "que" ne transforme pas le sens de jamais.

Le mot-clé est "ne".

D'après Grévisse :

Jamais employé sans négation a un sens positif et signifie : en un temps quelconque. (Et quel temps fut jamais si fertle en miracles ?)

Jamais est le plus souvent associé à un terme négatif : _ne_ ou _sans._Il a alors un sens négatif et signifie : en aucun temps.

... voili voilou

Bien amicalement.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Johanne said:


> Bonjour!
> Sur un post anglais, il y a tout un débat au sujet de *jamais* utilisé avec *que*. Si je dis : On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes. Que comprenez-vous? Moi, je comprends qu'on devrait seulement pêcher entre hommes, le *que* transformant le sens de *jamais*. D'autres disent : On ne devrait jamais pêcher seulement entre hommes.
> Qu'en pensez-vous?
> Johanne


À mon avis, *Johanne*, c'est toi qui as raison. Pour le prouver il suffirait de faire une petite pirouette: *On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes* veut bien dire que, _si ce n'est pas entre hommes, on ne devrait jamais pêcher_. J'admets que la confusion est facile mais elle se doit principalement à la construction recherchée de la phrase. En effet, la phrase: *On devrait toujours pêcher entre hommes* est un peu plus simple et, de ce fait, plus claire, même si elle semble moins percutante.
Salutations


----------



## Chèvredansante

Moity Jean said:


> Johanne pose la question et donne tout de suite la bonne réponse, mais avec un argument douteux : à mon humble avis "que" ne transforme pas le sens de jamais.
> 
> Le mot-clé est "ne".
> 
> D'après Grévisse :
> 
> Jamais employé sans négation a un sens positif et signifie : en un temps quelconque. (Et quel temps fut jamais si fertle en miracles ?)
> 
> Jamais est le plus souvent associé à un terme négatif : _ne_ ou _sans._Il a alors un sens négatif et signifie : en aucun temps.


Ce que je pensais. De cette manière, on peut regarder la phrase en tant que idéogramme:
« On ne devrait jamais pécherqu'entre hommes »

*On ne devrait*
et le _ne_ se réflet dans les pronoms suivants:


*jamais pécher*
*qu'entre hommes.
*


Donc, on pourrait réarranger la phrase en deux parties. (Même si l'on perd le sens de l'ensemble des deux):

On ne devrait jamais pécher.
On ne péche qu'entre hommes.
Et on peut rassembler tout plus simplement:

On ne devrait jamais pécher à moins qu'il n'ait aucune femme présente.
-ou-
On ne devrait jamais pécher à moins le péché soit entre des hommes et ne concerne aucune femme [directement].


----------



## Calamitintin

Cest vrai que c'est rigolo écrit p*é*cher et pas p*ê*cher 
C'est un problème de clavier ? Tu connais la différence entre les deux Chèvredansante  (je ne sais pas si le français est ta langue maternelle, donc je demande)?


----------



## Johanne

Moity Jean said:


> Re-bonjour,
> 
> Johanne pose la question et donne tout de suite la bonne réponse, mais avec un argument douteux : à mon humble avis "que" ne transforme pas le sens de jamais.
> 
> Le mot-clé est "ne".


 
Bonjour!

Je crois que je me suis mal exprimé hier soir. Il était tard! C'est qu'en lisant le début de la phrase, elle semble négative (et c'est la raison, je crois, pour laquelle il y a eu l'interprétation selon laquelle il n'y a pas que les hommes qui devraient pêcher), mais en arrivant au *que*, on se rend compte qu'il s'agit d'une phrase affirmative. C'est pourquoi j'ai dit que le *que* transformait le sens de *jamais*.


----------



## rericri

Ma langue maternelle n'est pas le français, mais moi je suis tout à fait d'accord avec Johanne.


----------



## Chèvredansante

Calamitintin said:


> Cest vrai que c'est rigolo écrit p*é*cher et pas p*ê*cher
> C'est un problème de clavier ? Tu connais la différence entre les deux Chèvredansante  (je ne sais pas si le français est ta langue maternelle, donc je demande)?


En fait, le français c'est une langue seconde pour moi. Ça parait-ti? Mais je ne parle plus ma langue maternelle très souvent... 

Et pour répondre à ta question, ouin je sais bien la différence entre les deux! lol. Soit qu'on cherche des poissons dans le fleuve, ou soit qu'on ... fait qqch de religieux-- c'est à dire voler à une bourse ou à la libérte de qqun


----------



## CapnPrep

Bonjour à tous,

 La question plus générale est bien étudiée par les linguistes (si j'ai bien compris). A chaque fois que l'on trouve deux expressions négatives dans une phrase, il y a deux interprétations possibles. Les expressions négatives sont toutes celles qui exigent la présence de _ne_ devant le verbe dans une phrase simple, donc _plus, jamais, aucun, rien, personne, que_, ... (mais il faut laisser _pas_ de côté, car il a un statut spécial). 

 Personne n'aime personne. ("chacun aime quelqu'un" ou "tout le monde se déteste")
 Rien n'a aucune valeur. ("tout à la poubelle!" ou "on trouvera bien un acheteur sur eBay")
 Il n'a jamais que 5 euros dans son porte-feuille. ("il est bien plus riche que ça" ou "ne comptons pas sur lui pour achteter le champagne")

 Parfois une des interpétations est beaucoup plus naturelle que l'autre, ou il faut prononcer la phrase de deux manières pour avoir les deux, mais en principe l'ambiguïté est systématique (surtout à l'écrit) et seul le contexte peut nous aider à faire le bon choix. Et quand le contexte ne suffit pas, la discussion peut durer longtemps...


----------



## Moity Jean

Bonjour,

Allez, clarifions un peu tout cà !!!

Ce qui m'a amusé ce matin, c'est de faire le rapprochement entre les deux façons de pêcher (ou de pécher) 
- Soit dans le lit de la rivière (pêcher)
- Soit dans le lit d'une femme.(pécher) .. bien que la luxure ne me paraisse pas être un bien gros péché !!

C'est la simple accentuation qui change complètement le sens des deux phrases.... On s'amuse comme on peut !

Bien amicalement.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,
"ne jamais ... que ..." = "ne jamais ... sinon/sauf ..." = "seulement"
"Il ne faut jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes" = "Il ne faut jamais pêcher sauf entre hommes" = "il faut pêcher seulement entre hommes"


----------



## mpop

J'ai un peu lu ce fil en diagonale, mais il ne me semble pas que le point suivant ait été abordé :

_ne jamais ... que_ est tout simplement une forme renforcée de _ne ... que_ :
« On ne devrait pêcher qu'entre hommes » = *on devrait pêcher seulement entre hommes.
« On ne devrait jamais pêcher qu'entre hommes » = *on devrait toujours pêcher seulement entre hommes
Note : les astérisques (*) indiquent que la proposition est grammaticalement fausse.


----------



## CapnPrep

Je suis d'accord avec CARNESECCHI et mpop en ce qui concerne le sens de la phrase originale sur la pêche (plaisir exclusivement masculin, car *barbant*).

Toutefois je suis persuadé que dans certains cas, _jamais_ peut garder toute sa valeur négative, c-à-d il ne vient pas renforcer simplement la restriction exprimée par _ne que_. Que pensez-vous du petit dialogue suivant :

A. Je me souviens bien de ce dîner chez toi. Pas terrible, on n'a mangé que des pommes de terre …
B. Mais qu'est-ce tu racontes ??? Tu sais bien que je _ne_ servirais _jamais que_ des pommes de terres à mes invités ! Tu oublies donc qu'il y avait aussi un rôti, du poisson grillé, des lasagnes, du cou de canard farci au foie gras …


----------



## mpop

CapnPrep said:


> A. Je me souviens bien de ce dîner chez toi. Pas terrible, on n'a mangé que des pommes de terre …
> B. Mais qu'est-ce tu racontes ??? Tu sais bien que je _ne_ servirais _jamais que_ des pommes de terres à mes invités ! Tu oublies donc qu'il y avait aussi un rôti, du poisson grillé, des lasagnes, du cou de canard farci au foie gras …


Oui, mais la réplique B est surtout un agencement moins clair de la phrase suivante :
« Tu sais bien que _jamais_ je ne servirais que des pommes de terres à mes invités ! »
D'ailleurs, pour que la phrase B soit compréhensible, il faut donner l'intonation et le rythme exact, qui fait sentir que le « jamais » est un peu place « en intrus » au sein de la négation restrictive « ne ... que ».


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Hello,
Je pense que
"Tu sais bien que je ne servirais jamais que des pommes de terres à mes invités"
et
"Tu sais bien que jamais je ne servirais que des pommes de terres à mes invités !"
dans le sens "Tu sais bien que je ne servirais jamais uniquement des pommes de terres à mes invités"
sont des structures incorrectes car il manque un "ne", soit celui de "ne ... jamais", soit celui de "ne ... que", plus probablement celui de "ne ... que" me semble-t-il, vu qu'il reste "ne ... jamais" lorsque je reconstruit la phrase avec "seulement" ("seulement" ne pouvant remplacer que "ne ... que" et non "que" tout seul).


----------



## Calamitintin

À mon avis "Tu sais bien que jamais je ne servirais que des pommes de terres à mes invités !" est correct, en tout cas ça sonne pas trop mal si on insiste sur _jamais_ et _que_. Deux fois "ne" dans la même phrase serait trop lourd je pense (et très probablement incorrect, je n'arriv pas à trouver de formulation correcte). Qu'en pensent les linguistes ?


----------



## CapnPrep

Mais il n'y a jamais plus d'un _ne_ (s'il n'y a qu'un seul verbe) et normalement c'est suffisant : "Tu ne feras plus jamais rien pour personne", là on ne peut pas dire qu'il manque trois _ne_ !

Mais pour revenir à l'exemple de départ, il y a bien deux verbes, donc on pourrait rajouter un _ne_ : 

On _ne_ devrait jamais _ne_ pêcher qu'entre hommes.

C'est très bizarre comme phrase, mais cette fois je pense qu'il ne reste qu'une seule inteprétation possible : On devrait toujours inviter des femmes (ou des enfants). Cf. "Je n'arrive jamais à ne manger qu'un seul chocolat, j'engouffre toujours la boîte entière !"


----------



## CARNESECCHI

Bonsoir,


CapnPrep said:


> On _ne_ devrait jamais _ne_ pêcher qu'entre hommes.


Cette phrase est parfaitement correcte et dit exactement ce qu'elle veut dire.


----------



## CARNESECCHI

CapnPrep said:


> "Tu ne feras plus jamais rien pour personne", là on ne peut pas dire qu'il manque trois _ne_ !


Bien sûr qu'il ne manque pas trois "ne"
La négation de "feras" est "ne"
"jamais",  "plus", "rien" et "personne" ne font qu'indiquer sur quoi porte la négation et avec quelle force on l'exprime.


----------

